# Droid Razr or Gnex



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I know this is not the place to post this topic but I don't know where else to post it. I currently have any htc thunderbolt I just wanna know what you guys think of the droid razr or the gnex. I just don't know what to get. Just need some opinions and thoughts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wulf (Jul 28, 2011)

I have both. Depends on what your looking for. If you like to really mod your phone, have good reception in your area and dont mind getting a second battery maybe gnex. If you have spotty coverage and dont really care about locked bootloader and looking for a work horse type with good battery razr maxx would be good.

You cant go wrong with either and i like them both. Each has its perks and flaws.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

wait IMO. while i like the form factor of the razr, the locked bootloader is really a killer and imo they are asking too much for the specs of the phone (sub hd res, steadily more dated cpu, etc). i had a gnex for a few days and was very unimpressed. ICS is nice but the phone was not, the screen looked terrible when the backlight was low, very washed out colors and it also chewed through battery.

id wait for the incredible 4g, moto fighter/razr hd or SG s3


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I see when the SG s3 launches that over time the gnex owners will jump ship to this phone. As the gnex phones are sub par on stats and plagued with problems. Only thing thats a plus is its unlocked bootloader that I feel will be in the sg s3. I just hope they dont use the same radios they used in the gnex and droid charge. Plus a big deal breaker is the Verizon gnex is not a true google phone as Google dropped direct support for the phone. Because CDMA network is closed source they cant send updates directly over it. They have to send all updates through Verizon. The gnex is nothing but a hype phone and I have seen many people drop this phone for the maxx or rezound. Even seen a few that has gone back to their thunderbolt phones.

Only the real die hard fans keeps them so they can brag and say I have a nexus phone. Kinda sound like apple iPhone users lol.

Get what you want but go to the store and play with them all. Thats the best way. I know I will go to the store to look at the SG s3.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

personally I'm holding out hope for either:

1) a One series phone on Big Red or

2) Google to sell a new Nexus phone (hopefully by HTC, I just like their hardware and design sense) direct through the Play Store that'll work on Big Red

the S3 is hard to deny as a powerhouse, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

yeh i dropped the gnex for the thunderbolt after 2 days. im jumping to the GS3 though.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Also jumping to the GS3, but I have heartburn because I have to pay the price for a 32gb for a 16gb







(although a 32 is also 30$ extra)


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

I would suggest waiting for the SG3 on Verizon before making any decisions. I'm personally gonna get the SG3 when it drops on VZW.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Also jumping to the GS3, but I have heartburn because I have to pay the price for a 32gb for a 16gb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its actually +50 when all is said and done. Preordered today.
-theMichael


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish I could preorder the gs3. Just payed my mortgage. I tried to put it on my verizon account with no luck. Have to have a place to live. Phone will have to wait till july.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, I did to but mainly just paid attention to the 30$ and final 248ish? dunno


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I see when the SG s3 launches that over time the gnex owners will jump ship to this phone. As the gnex phones are sub par on stats and plagued with problems. Only thing thats a plus is its unlocked bootloader that I feel will be in the sg s3. I just hope they dont use the same radios they used in the gnex and droid charge. Plus a big deal breaker is the Verizon gnex is not a true google phone as Google dropped direct support for the phone. Because CDMA network is closed source they cant send updates directly over it. They have to send all updates through Verizon. The gnex is nothing but a hype phone and I have seen many people drop this phone for the maxx or rezound. Even seen a few that has gone back to their thunderbolt phones.
> 
> Only the real die hard fans keeps them so they can brag and say I have a nexus phone. Kinda sound like apple iPhone users lol.
> 
> Get what you want but go to the store and play with them all. Thats the best way. I know I will go to the store to look at the SG s3.


Honestly, I've been nothing but happy with my gnex. Some problems at first, but all the problems with it have been fixed or immensely improved either via 4.0.4 or the dev community. I'm not shouting from the rooftops about having a nexus, and I'm not a "die hard fan". honestly I'd recommend the S3 to OP. But I'm certainly not jumping ship, and with a few tweaks (color tweaks which fix the screen problems entirely for me, 4.0.4 radios which help signal and therefore battery life exponentially compared to when it first came out), the gnex has been a fantastic phone for me. Those who jumped to other phones were the loudest so all anyone heard were problems, while those of us who waited a bit and didn't bug out when it wasn't what we expected at launch (which it wasn't), have greatly enjoyed what the gnex has become. It has been light years better than my tbolt and if you like to root, mod, and tweak, you'll never run out of awesome things to do to your nexus. That said, I'd still get an S3 because of the S4 processor which is apparently a beast, and the fact that out of the box it will most likely be a better phone. That or wait for Droid fighter or razr maxx HD, whatever they decide to call it. You're gonna want that HD screen.

Apologies for the rant, the gnex gets a bad rap which it deserved in December but certainly does not deserve now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys for your thoughts. Just upgraded to the gnex. If the thunderbolt gets ics, I will be probably be back. This is an early fathers day gift.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> Thanks guys for your thoughts. Just upgraded to the gnex. If the thunderbolt gets ics, I will be probably be back. This is an early fathers day gift.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Congrats! if I may make a recommendation, winner00's 5/31 cm9 build with leankernel 3.8.0exp3 has been the most solid combo I've yet used. Whatever you choose, root or not, hope you enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

eris72 said:


> Congrats! if I may make a recommendation, winner00's 5/31 cm9 build with leankernel 3.8.0exp3 has been the most solid combo I've yet used. Whatever you choose, root or not, hope you enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I will take a look at that rom when I get the gnex. I sure plan on rooting. I already downloaded GnexRootToolkit v1.4 on my dropbox account and liquidsmooth 1.4 ics rom also. The 2 things I will miss from the Tbolt are 4ext recovery, but the developer for that recovery is going to bring it to the gnex, and Tsheds cm7 rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

